

If Data You Have, Consume It They Will - paulhallett
http://phalt.co/if-you-have-data-they-will-consume-it/

======
anonfunction
Really great blog post with a great message and composition. As a testament to
the theme I wrote an API over a weekend that returned ebola data and it has
been very heavily used by people around the world. The astounding thing is
that the World Health Organization, from whom I gathered the data, only
offered it at the time in the form of PDF files. It's all open source if
anyone's interested: [https://github.com/montanaflynn/ebola-outbreak-
api](https://github.com/montanaflynn/ebola-outbreak-api)

~~~
paulhallett
This is awesome, and another great example that "If you provide data, people
will consume it"!

------
basicallydan
Hey Paul! It's Dan from London API!

So glad to hear you're doing this. I wanna help out with SWAPI, if I get time
:)

FYI everybody who maybe didn't read it in the blog post: Paul's API is now
used by the UK Organisation Code Club when teaching schoolkids how to use
python. They're given a task to create a Pokédex using this API and a python
wrapper. I was extremely surprised when I saw my kids using it! Good job,
dude!

------
neuralk
The definitive word on the Star Wars canon was given earlier this year: only
the six films, Star Wars: The Clone Wars series, Star Wars: Rebels, and new
content are considered canon.

Also, Wookiepedia is doing an excellent job differentiating Canon and Legends,
so you can take your cues from there.

------
valarauca1
Oh wow there is an easily querable pokemon API. Now I feel like a dick for
manually scrapping that data from fan sites :\

------
trebor
I noticed a typo you might want to correct: a cannon is quite different from a
canon. One is a weapon, the other is not.

~~~
hobs
Another one I noticed: also have a "Here's a chat of the requests for each
day". (chart).

~~~
paulhallett
Bloody markdown and no spell checker. I rely on them far too much, thank you

------
jnoland
Awesome blog post! I am definitely inspired to create an open API for
something. Still deciding on what. Thanks.

------
drcomputer
This makes me happy. :)

[http://i.imgur.com/d6OZWX7.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/d6OZWX7.jpg)

